# Greenish spots on legs?



## jmthomson10692 (10 mo ago)

Hello brains trust! I've just noticed that one of my hens has developed some green looking spots on her legs. Is this something to be concerned about? If so, is it easily treatable? 
Many thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let me see if I can gather some others around to get their thoughts. I raised feather legs so I never noticed anything like that. 

Hey @dawg53 @ChickenBiscuts @fuzzies what do you think of this?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

A bump or a peck from another chicken can cause green bruising spots. I've seen them on a few of my chickens.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Probably just some bruising.


----------

